# Bald Squirrel (pics)



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

What do you guys make of this little guy? Is he sick to the point he should be eliminated??? Not that I'm a huge squirrel lover or anything but I dont really want to harm the little ecosystem around my house with diseased squirrels. Or is it just genetic quirk?


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Looks like mange I would take him out if i was you ..


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I would agree with Mange, and regardless he will freeze to death this winter. I would go ahead and put him down................or catch him and cure him.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

That or a little Rogaine.


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

I wonder if that little critter is related to Merganzer from this site....:lol:


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

He might freeze his nuts off this winter.....:lol::lol:


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

Went out to do the deed and lost track of the little bugger. I've gotta take off to work now, so I'll have to take care of him in the morning.

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

outfishin_ said:


> He might freeze his nuts off this winter.....:lol::lol:


 
:lol::lol::lol: That is the funniest thing i've heard all day :lol:


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Let nature take care of him, that's a snack for the local hawk or eagle, or yote. 

Nature tends to take care of itself if you let it.


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

I'd shoot him. He may have something you don't want around.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

He's not bald. He is downright NEKKID!


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

He is follicly challenged!!!makes his body more streamlined and aerodynamic!!


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

i believe the mange that is associated with squirrels can be treated, but am unsure. it could be that or it came down with that squirrel pox or whatever its called from mosquitoes and other bugs....


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

He's been eating too many sun flower seeds and is malnourished. Seriously. 
I read about it awhile back. He needs more acorns and nuts in his diet.


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

Erik said:


> He's been eating too many sun flower seeds and is malnourished. Seriously.
> I read about it awhile back. He needs more acorns and nuts in his diet.



That is interesting, we have several squirrels that eat off the bird seed (like everyone else) and I've never seen anything close to this before. We have numerous oaks around our yard, in fact, one overhangs where I took that picture. Either way, whether it's our fault or not that he is ill, I dont really want to see him suffer this winter, and eventually die from the cold. He never came around today, hopefully a hawk or something did get him so I dont need to deal with it. Regardless, I'll still be lookin for him, and if he comes around, I'll probably take him out. I believe that will be the most humane thing (since I can't afford to cure him. I am a broke dirt-poor MSU student :sad:)


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Thats what I would do......... he prob didnt make it through the colder nights.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

he looks like a little old grampa squirrel. but i wouldn't kill him, i'd let nature do its thing.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Mange-a small bug. Put him out of his misery and prevent it from spreading. Could be propogated by TOO many squirrels that is probably cause by the bird feeder--you know-welfare.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't take anything i wouldn't eat, and i would definately not eat him. :lol: does look like mange or it could be any range of other dermatic irritations.
he's not too sick if he hasn't been an easy target for any of the local wildlife or domestic cats and dogs. let some predator like a hawk coyote or fox get him instead of killing him and leaving him for the scavengers like raccoons skunks or possums.


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Have you seen the nude squirrel lately?


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Other than being bald it looks plenty healthy to me. Whatever it has will probably clear up. Let it be. Unless of course you just like killing for no reason the go ahead and take him out.


----------

